# Simulación de un oscilador con proteus



## CJ (Nov 13, 2006)

E realizado varios circuitos y no e podido simular no oscila
Me podrían dar una mano
Saludo Javier


----------



## Braulio (Dic 17, 2006)

Bueno, asi no se me ocurre nada, quiza si posteas el archivo, y q prteus usas?

Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## pablomanieri (Feb 16, 2008)

debes colocar condiciones iniciales en algun capacitor de la parte rlc, colocando un wire label en alguno de las lineas, (IC=XX), donde XX es la condicion inicial.


----------

